# Judges Questions



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Last year in my showmanship class, the judge asked me what the first breed of goat was... I had no idea! I am having a hard time finding the answer does anybody know the answer? Another question is how many breeds of goats are there... I have gotten lots of different numbers...


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Somehow I want to answer Toggenburg, but that may not be correct.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You got it CapriGem! Toggenburg was the first breed of goat to arrive here in America. I have no idea how many breeds of goats there are! Too many to count!


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

I think 8 dairy breeds. Not counting RGs


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Man those are tough questions for a showmanship class.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure are! I would die if they asked me those!! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL, our judges usually ask us simple questions like.. what is your goats name? What is unique about this breed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That's nice! I got what is this goats best/worst feature (Confo wise) and some Q off the ADGA score card...


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

When I was new I didn't even know there was a score card.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

A good judge asks harder questions of older showmen and simpler questions of the younger ones. We even had a judge this week ask an intermediate 4-Her (ages12-14) if she wanted easy or hard. She got to pick!

The judges up here seem to focus in more on knowing your own goat and on knowing body parts. LOTS of body parts!


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

whan I was new to goat he asked what the letter of the year was. It is hard to know because i did not even know there was a score card. It was B.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank You Everybody! My show was on Tuesday and I got Grand Champion Showman! I am so glad that I found this forum because the judge asked me industry questions and I was the only one in my class that know the answer!  This site is SOOOOOOOOO helpful!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo! That's great!!! Congrats!!!

This is a really awesome forum! I have leaned a LOT here!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like judges that ask hard questions... I usually end up thinking back to something someone here posted to get the answer. Its never failed . The hardest question that I've gotten was what is ketosis, how is it diagnosised and how is it treated... we were at a market wether show so I wasn't expecting a breeding question.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Our judges ask us similar questions. I've had what breed is your doe? where did it originate? (mine are Nigerian Dwarves, so it's a little obvious) Check adga.org for info on this kind of stuff also, there are 8 breeds of dairy goats. To remember their names, remember NONSALTS.... Nubian Oberhasli Nigerian dwarf Saanen Alpine LaMancha Toggenburg Sable. And yes, they like to ask body parts (chine, rump, pins, etc.) and also "one thing you like about your doe, one thing you would change" Just know those things and a lot about your breed. Also, your doe's age, birth date, breed, breed origination. And if they ask you a question you are totally stumped on, say "I don't know the answer to that question, but I'll have to find out and get back to you on that". They appreciate that. Good luck!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I had no idea how many goats there where either so I looked it up and found this website, You Should check it out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_goat_breeds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The hardest part I had was when they asked the what's your favorite/least favorite part about your goat... Well I was fine with that until the judge switched our goats THEN asked us that question.. I wasn't expecting that and hadn't really looked over the doe I got... So I was a little slow to answer her cause I had to look the doe over LOL! So I recommend looking over the goat that you get! LOL!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm, I hate those too! I'm such a thinker when it comes to judging... It takes about 30 seconds to start answering, I'm sure the poor judges just want to tell me to hurry up


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When I have a good group of seniors and I need to see who really knows their animals, I ask a lot of questions like disease questions, Scrapie questions (no that should not be hard but some kids just don't get it). It is really the disease questions that will stump them. Also explain what CAE-CL Johneys are. (CL and CAE, Ask them what they stand for). Most have no idea.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

"Johneys" is this said with a yh sound?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> "Johneys" is this said with a yh sound?


"Yo-knees".

Johne's is how it is actually spelt.


----------

